# Comments on a WS Tarpon Angler 140



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi-
I'm hoping to get back into kayaking (did it alot as a kid. I'm 52 now..) and have been looking for a fishing yak that I can take to fish on the sound side of Hatteras Island.

From what I've read the WS and OK's seem to be some of the best and after looking for a bit I've come across an Angler 140 for $500

I'm 5-10, 200# and really just begining again and I'm interested in your opinions on this boat as a fishing and padddleing platform.

Thanks.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Also, can someone bring me up to speed on paddles? How long etc. I understand that the lighter the better but what else should I be looking into?

Thanks again.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

A rookie here. I paddled a bunch at a demo day and decided on a Tarpon 120.
Looked around and found a 2009, paddle, lifejacket for 650, I thought that was a good deal. Mine weighs 62 lbs, it's heavy. I would think the 140 is heavier. For $500 and in good shape I would think you could get your money back if you don't like it. Ocean Kayaks tend to be lighter in weight.
Paddle length is based on a person's height and kayak width. I'm about your size and mine came with a 220cm, I think a 230cm would be better??? The formula is on a sticker on the paddle.
The kayak shops I've visited have been most helpful. Good luck.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

I think you will love the 140. I bought the 120 for the sound, I'm 170 and pushing 60, and I am really enjoying the yak. If ya need a paddle maybe the sog will sell ya mine plus my scotty that got lifted this past week. So now I need one also.....buy it, thats a good price


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

You'll like the 140, but it is a bit heavy at 65 pounds. I've just recent switched to a Heritage Redfish 14. The redfish is lighter, drier and the cockpit is wider. The total width of the Redfish is the same as the Tarpon, but the wider cockpit allows me to stand in the kayak for sight fishing the flats.

Here's a short video I shot on selecting a paddle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TZvlO8tPZE

segment 2 is coming up in a couple of days on paddle fitting and developing an efficient paddling stroke.

Give me a shout if I can answer an questions.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's how to fit a paddle to your body size. It 's an excerpt from an article I've written for KayakBassFishing


Now for fitting a paddle to your size. Grab the paddle with the shaft centered over your head, grip it in a normal paddling grip with both palms facing forward, your upper arms at shoulder height, and your elbows at a 90 degree angle. Now take a look at your self in the mirror and try not to laugh too hard. You should look like you’re doing a military press with a REALLY LIGHT BAR. Look at your hand position though. You should have no less than 1 grip width between your hand and the start of the blade. Most fitters will tell you that you also should have no more than 2 grip widths, but I go up to 3 grip widths maximum between your hand and the start of the blade. Why do I go bigger? Simply because I favor a high angle of attack paddling style and you can’t accomplish that with too short of a paddle shaft.

There is such a thing as a paddle that’s too long. Archimedes said “Give me a lever long enough and strong enough and I can move the world.” The principle is sound and it applies to paddling. Your upper hand provides the power for your paddling stroke; your lower hand is a movable fulcrum. Here’s my bit of caution: You do not want too long of a lever between your lower hand and the paddle blade because the extra length is working against you. When the lever is too long you have a teeter totter instead of a powerful lever. 3 grip widths is the absolute maximum I recommend.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Too Busy said:


> Here's how to fit a paddle to your body size. It 's an excerpt from an article I've written for KayakBassFishing
> 
> 
> Now for fitting a paddle to your size. Grab the paddle with the shaft centered over your head, grip it in a normal paddling grip with both palms facing forward, your upper arms at shoulder height, and your elbows at a 90 degree angle. Now take a look at your self in the mirror and try not to laugh too hard. You should look like you’re doing a military press with a REALLY LIGHT BAR. Look at your hand position though. You should have no less than 1 grip width between your hand and the start of the blade. Most fitters will tell you that you also should have no more than 2 grip widths, but I go up to 3 grip widths maximum between your hand and the start of the blade. Why do I go bigger? Simply because I favor a high angle of attack paddling style and you can’t accomplish that with too short of a paddle shaft.
> ...



Some people I see out there have the wrong paddle for the usage. You dont need a performance paddle on a fishing kayak. You actually need a paddle blade with a little slippage/cavitation. A performance paddle with a heavy sea plow that most SOT's are...........your asking for sore shoulders and elbows. The Aqua Bound (Manta Ray) is probably the best paddle I have seen for ruggedness and overall performance.
I've tried many many paddles.............and I keep going back to the Manta. The Manta is almost indestructable.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a WS Ride 135 and I love it, fast, Stable, and easy to paddle ....


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Too Busy, I understand the miltiary press. If the distance between my hands is say 24" is that one grip? so from my hands to the start of the blade is 24", total length 6'? 2 grip 10'? The 24" is a guess on my part, I'm at work.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, but it will make more sense after I record the video. In the meantime, here's a simple line drawing to explain it.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> Some people I see out there have the wrong paddle for the usage. You dont need a performance paddle on a fishing kayak. You actually need a paddle blade with a little slippage/cavitation. A performance paddle with a heavy sea plow that most SOT's are...........your asking for sore shoulders and elbows. The Aqua Bound (Manta Ray) is probably the best paddle I have seen for ruggedness and overall performance.
> I've tried many many paddles.............and I keep going back to the Manta. The Manta is almost indestructable.



You're dead on. I see guys out paddling a Ride or Big Game with a huge paddle blade and I just laugh. I use the Aqua-Bound Fin Stalker almost exclusively now. You can see in the vid how much dust in on my DayTripper.... it just sits in the garage.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

In regards to paddles, another point to keep in mind is your seat heigth and the width of the craft. The last thing you want is to be banging your hands on the side of yer yak. You also don't want a paddle that is so short that you are forced into having to "high stroke" no matter what. Do that into the wind and you are making way to much work for yourself. 
I have different length paddles for different yaks. There is no one formula.

Spend extra and buy the very lightest paddle you can. You will not regret it.

Yak/
If you plan on being in the salt more than the fresh, stay with 14' +/-, for the length. 2cents

beagle


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

beagle said:


> In regards to paddles, another point to keep in mind is your seat heigth and the width of the craft. The last thing you want is to be banging your hands on the side of yer yak. You also don't want a paddle that is so short that you are forced into having to "high stroke" no matter what. Do that into the wind and you are making way to much work for yourself.
> I have different length paddles for different yaks. There is no one formula.
> 
> Spend extra and buy the very lightest paddle you can. You will not regret it.
> ...


Wider boats do take longer paddle shafts to keep you from rocking side to side when you're paddling. I'm goingto disagree with you on the hgh stroke part though. Feather your blade so it cuts the wind. My Fin Stalker has settings for 0, 15, 30, 60, and 90 degrees. My standard setting is 60, but I'll kick it up to 90 in a stiff breeze.
The high angle of attack, good torso rotation, and doing a push pull stroke always beats a low angle arms only stroke.

A super light weight paddle is nice. Just remember that you need to spend a lot of hours in the yak to justify the cost. I have a few friends who very rarely paddle more than a mile in total. You can cover a mile about as easily with a 2x4 as a $300 Werner. The lightweight paddle makes a huge difference at the end of a 10 mile day though.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I noticed that when I got the Ride 135 a couple years ago that I was clipping the sides of the yak when paddling, it was a big adjustment for me after paddling skinnier boats.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i use a 240 in my red fish and a 230 in my tarpon 120 because it's narrower. loved both, red fish i think is a better yak but liked the storage on the 09 tarpon. just sold both and bought a hobie revolution, at 52 if you got the dough its the way to go and you can get an upper and lower body workout :beer:


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

From Too Busy


> "Wider boats do take longer paddle shafts to keep you from rocking side to side when you're paddling. I'm goingto disagree with you on the hgh stroke part though. Feather your blade so it cuts the wind. My Fin Stalker has settings for 0, 15, 30, 60, and 90 degrees. My standard setting is 60, but I'll kick it up to 90 in a stiff breeze.
> The high angle of attack, good torso rotation, and doing a push pull stroke always beats a low angle arms only stroke.
> 
> A super light weight paddle is nice. Just remember that you need to spend a lot of hours in the yak to justify the cost. I have a few friends who very rarely paddle more than a mile in total. You can cover a mile about as easily with a 2x4 as a $300 Werner. The lightweight paddle makes a huge difference at the end of a 10 mile day though. "


 I shall agree, to disagree with you on the high stroke for all purposes.
What works for one does not for all. I have rotation on all my strokes, high or low, and know that I can paddle longer, further with a lower stroke than a high one, for myself.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

beagle said:


> From Too Busy
> 
> I shall agree, to disagree with you on the high stroke for all purposes.
> What works for one does not for all. I have rotation on all my strokes, high or low, and know that I can paddle longer, further with a lower stroke than a high one, for myself.


Fair enough. :beer:


----------



## sandspikes1 (Jul 15, 2009)

I say as long at the paddle gets you to the fish and back you have what you need. 

As for the Tarpon 140, I just got mine and I really like it. Stable, tracks well, and fun to fish from.


----------

